# Arrowhead your goose is cooked



## pinemartin (Dec 19, 2009)

Your picture shows up here just fine?


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 19, 2009)

Thats crazy! About a month ago I tried posting a pic of the buck I shot and Outdoorliving247 (Sean) had to open it up for me also. I will try to post it like I did in the chainsaw forum and see what happens. Thanks


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 19, 2009)

Why do I get the x here and not on chainsaw?


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 19, 2009)

If I remember correctly your buck was very nice

This is my October 7 buck





This is my November 13 buck


----------



## parrisw (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## parrisw (Dec 19, 2009)

hmm don't know why your getting the red x


----------



## RacerX (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice amount of "jewelry" on those geese.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 21, 2009)

pinemartin said:


> If I remember correctly your buck was very nice
> 
> This is my October 7 buck
> 
> ...



Nice deer, the 8 pt has a huge body.


----------

